# Left Overs...



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i was just wondering what food does the most damage to the water when it is left in the tank. i KNOW you should take it out what they don't finish, just wondering that's all. for me, i think it would have to be chicken, because it turns the water cloudy and gives off a nasty odor. probably due to the heat of the tank.. the least would be shrimp because all it APPEARS to be is cooked. anything else that messes up like the chemistry? gives off a bad odor??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Any food start to decompose as soon as it's in the water (assuming it's still not swimming) Don't leave anything in the tank long enough to look cooked.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

just take any food out that your fish dont eat


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I would have to say beefheart


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

A friend of mine feeds chicken liver and it clouds the tank very quickly.


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Market prawns, leave it there overnight and next day it'll starts to rot.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

any food that is left in the tank can cause problems esp as p's are messy eaters!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

I would have to say 'trout' causes the water to become cloudy very quickly esp. when the p's shreds it up into tiny pieces.


----------

